# data base



## f111_mac (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi every one,

Sorry for this post but I have tried to get a response to any query on the aircraft data base part of this forum, but nothing seems to work. I there some thing I am doing wrong? How do you get some info from this part of the form?

Thanks in advance for all you help.

F111_mac


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 20, 2007)

If you are talking about the aircraft data base toward the bottom of the forum. Under the caption is says Beta Testing Aircraft Database with Forum Integration then read the link below. Should explain all on this part of forum.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/aircraft-database-9630.html

If not then could you explain more of the problem and I will try and help.

Thanks.


----------

